# "new" 2010 Sidney 321 Fifth Wheel



## JoyntVenture (Jan 18, 2013)

I think I have read as much as I can stand on about every brand of fifth wheel before we found the one we bought. I have read almost nothing but good things about Outback and the folks who own them.

We moved way up from a toy hauler trailer to this model.

We love it!

COME ON SPRING !!!!


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

JoyntVenture said:


> I think I have read as much as I can stand on about every brand of fifth wheel before we found the one we bought. I have read almost nothing but good things about Outback and the folks who own them.
> 
> We moved way up from a toy hauler trailer to this model.
> 
> ...


 Congratulations! I am sure you will enjoy your new toy!


----------



## hoodscoop (Mar 29, 2012)

We've had our 321FRL two years now and it has been trouble free. Good luck with yours and Welcome to Outbackers.


----------

